# USA Sprawl Festival continued: San Diego (roughly south of UCSD)



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Link to the first thread in this series:
USA Sprawl Festival

Or, click on the following links to see just individual cities in that thread:

Kansas City
Some northern Denver suburbs
Albuquerque
Seattle
Las Vegas
Dallas-Fort Worth
Some western & southern Minneapolis suburbs
Orange County, California
Philadelphia
Tucson
Orlando
Northern Virginia/DC
Cleveland
Houston
Northern Atlanta suburbs
Indianapolis
Long Island, New York
Jacksonville
Boston

And the 2nd round ones:

Phoenix-East
Phoenix-South
Phoenix-North
Phoenix-West
Portland
Silicon Valley
Los Angeles
San Bernardino County

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*SAN DIEGO*

San Diego County had a lot of good material and it's really big so I'm giving it 2 seperate threads. This one includes San Diego County roughly south of USCD. The other one covers the county roughly north of USCD.





































This isn't too bad, actually. At least it's dense and looks nice. Though still auto-centric.









Unreal. These were on a hill overlooking the ocean, I think, somewhere in LaJolla or thereabouts.


















Older stuff.









New stuff.









Still-under-construction stuff.









Manufactured home park.



























More older stuff.









Older stuff on the hills.









Nice views.









Still more older stuff. Looks like maybe late-60's or 70's.









A respite from the sprawl. Go Padres!
Not only does the US spend ungodly sums of money on hideously big houses with 3-car garages, we also spend ungodly sums of money on sports stadiums and highrise condos. 









And if that weren't enough, we also have to spend ungodly sums of money to build or buy oil tankers to transport all the oil needed for all the sprawl. And we also have to spend ungodly sums of money to build Navy warships to protect ourselves so we can drive our SUV's without anyone bugging us.  Hopefully.


















Some lots left. Grab one before they're all gone!









A little bit of everything. Houses, school and apartments.


















More on the way.









Back to some older stuff. Looks like 70's houses.









Office park. With empty lots waiting for more offices.









Beachside stuff. Not really sprawl but I thought I'd stick it here anyway.









Lots of this in the San Diego inner city areas. Not really sprawl, but it gives you an idea of what else is there.









So colorful!!! :banana:









Some older stuff, just starting to get a bit rundown. But still some nice houses left.









You can play tennis during your lunchbreak.









Big high school.









Just _had_ to include this. 









This kinda reminds me of some of the stuff in Phoenix.









Mobile home park.



























Apartments near the freeway.









Apartments near another freeway.









This was kinda interesting. It also reminded me of some of the stuff in Phoenix.









Office park near the freeway.









Miscellaneous mixed stuff. Looks kinda nice, actually.









The Mormon temple!! :banana: It was actually smaller than I imagined from seeing other pictures of it.









This wasn't too bad. Ultimately still very auto-dependent, however.









Also "dense," but still very auto-centric. On the other hand, what isn't these days?









Expensive stuff at the bottom, average stuff at the top.









A truely hideous sort of landscape which, unfortunatey, is replicated a million times all across America.









Interesting housing type. Look very closely.


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Anyway I'll do north San Diego County tomorrow. Time to go to bed!


----------



## mongozx (Sep 30, 2005)

Ahh yes. My home. San Diego. 

Bond, you seem to have some perverted fascination with my city.:runaway:


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

^
I only did 2 threads on it. I gave Phoenix 4, so if there's any city I have a perverted fascination for, that would be it.


----------



## derek5 (Oct 18, 2006)

you got a lot...but still not EVERYTHING (including San Diego North...) it just shows you how sprawly SD really is...


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

WHere's my house?? hehe i coulnt find it. Anyway, i live in Spring Valley.


----------



## Ian (Nov 26, 2006)

Wooww!!!!!!!!!! it must be awful to live in those neighbourhoods.
Sorry but how do you recognize your house??


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

very fake environment!!


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Hmm. Since I've also started a Germany series this might be a good time to do a comparison. 

*Theme:* Apartments and houses

San Diego









Stuttgart









-------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Theme:* Apartments alone

San Diego









Stuttgart









-------------------------------------------------------------

*Theme:* Houses alone - with orange roofs 

San Diego









Stuttgart - well there's some non-houses in here but oh well









--------------------------------------------------------------

*Theme:* Office parks

San Diego









Stuttgart









---------------------------------------------------------------

*Theme:* Neighborhood shopping area

San Diego (north county)









Stuttgart - this isn't neccessarily a typical one









-----------------------------------------------------------------

*Theme:* Close-up of houses

San Diego (north county]









Stuttgart


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

derek5 said:


> you got a lot...but still not EVERYTHING (including San Diego North...) it just shows you how sprawly SD really is...


San Diego north got its own thread.

San Diego - north


----------



## VanSeaPor (Mar 12, 2005)

airsound said:


> Wooww!!!!!!!!!! it must be awful to live in those neighbourhoods.
> Sorry but how do you recognize your house??


Most people who live in those houses like it, if the didn't why would move there? Keep in mind most people who live in houses like these have families who want to peace and quiet of the 'burbs, as opposed to the hustle and bustle of the city. Although I also wonder how you know which house is yours.

Contrary to what most people believe, the good majority of sprawl in these pictures is not a condition of the free market, it's a condition of the government subsidising motorists out to the suburbs, and of "smart growth" pricing people out of the city. A better idea would be to make people pay for their individual road usage, coupled with the end of any tax concerning roads. This way is far fairer, would mean less sprawl and also mean PT is more competitive.


----------

